# My tanks :3



## Martin1997 (Aug 23, 2013)

My 10 Gallon Tank 
Stock: 3-Red Blue Tetra, 1- flame gourami 
Future stock: 3 More Red Blue Tetra








































My 54 Gallon Tank
Stock: 5- Lamp Eye Tetra (soon to be more hopefully) 2- Angels (Pair)
Future stock: 15 more Lamp Eyes, 2 Angels (already have) , 2 German Blue Rams, 2 Bristle Nose Pleco
















My 29 gallon tank 
Stock: 1 Walking Catfish, Several Snails
Future stock: Hopefully: 20-30 Mosquito Fish, Several ghost Shrimp, Some Other Fish.


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

very nice love the angels can't wait to see it with plants keep us posted by the way welcome to the forum


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Your tanks looks very nice! 

On a different note a word of caution on the Colombian blue tetras (Red blue tetras). They need to be in groups of at least 6+ and can be nippy fish at times. I had them in my 55 when it was up. Neat tetras but man do they have a food aggression. Could hardly get the rest of my fish food with them in there. LoL


----------



## Martin1997 (Aug 23, 2013)

Boredomb said:


> Your tanks looks very nice!
> 
> On a different note a word of caution on the Colombian blue tetras (Red blue tetras). They need to be in groups of at least 6+ and can be nippy fish at times. I had them in my 55 when it was up. Neat tetras but man do they have a food aggression. Could hardly get the rest of my fish food with them in there. LoL


 Your right They do have a food aggression. I used to have 8 in there with the gourami and then a week later... POOF! 5 of the eight tetras are gone.. Like that. I kept such a close eye on the tank to make sure there was no aggression. But yeah my 10 Gallon Tank is my favorite tank out of all of them. :3


----------

